# Comment regarder le rugby ?



## khw.olivier (5 Septembre 2007)

j aimerai regarder la coupe du monde de rugby sur mon macbook, vu que j ai pas de tv, et depuis le sol Americain

Une idee???????

merci et bonne journee


----------



## bafien (5 Septembre 2007)

via vlc et un flux d'eurosport...  

Pour les utiliser, cest simple, vous les ouvrez avec VLC par exemple

Eurosport : http://player.eurosport.fr/playlist.aspx?mode=live&id=6
Eurosport 2 : http://player.eurosport.fr/playlist.aspx?mode=live&id=7
Eurosport International : http://player.eurosport.fr/playlist.aspx?mode=live&id=12







Bonne coupe du monde....
A+


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour

Pour aller plus vite :

Sauf erreur, ça donne un fichier ".xspf" (directement utilisable par VLC) contenant ce qui suit :

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<playlist version="0" xmlns="http://xspf.org/ns/0/">
	<trackList>
		<track>
			<location>http://player.eurosport.fr/playlist.aspx?id=6</location>
			<title>Eurosport</title>
		</track>
		<track>
			<location>http://player.eurosport.fr/playlist.aspx?id=7</location>
			<title>Eurosport 2</title>
		</track>
		<track>
			<location>http://player.eurosport.fr/playlist.aspx?id=12</location>
			<title>Eurosport International</title>
		</track>
	</trackList>
</playlist>
```

Vous pouvez recopier le code et l'enregister dans un fichier texte avec l'extension ".xspf", ou bien récupérer la pièce jointe et lui enlever l'extension ".txt".


----------



## bafien (6 Septembre 2007)

Justement en ce moment ça coupe toute les deux minutes... puis ça ce relance automatiquement.... Une idée?
A+


----------



## pascalformac (6 Septembre 2007)

Par ailleurs, et je l'indique sans d&#233;tailler

il existe des solutions  facon P2P TV pour PC, certaines parfaitement l&#233;gitimes ( stream de  chaines  sans abonnements payants) d'autres carr&#233;ment ill&#233;gales
or un macbbook est aussi un p&#233;c&#233; si on le veut vraiment


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Par ailleurs, et je l'indique sans détailler
> 
> il existe des solutions  facon P2P TV pour PC, certaines parfaitement légitimes ( stream de  chaines  sans abonnements payants) d'autres carrément illégales
> or un macbbook est aussi un pécé si on le veut vraiment



oui, mais on veut pas....


----------



## pascalformac (6 Septembre 2007)

mais je sais bien
Par ailleurs il y a de vieux fils qui parlent un peu de ca 
( &#224; chaque gros &#233;venement ca ressort)


----------



## GlobalCut (7 Septembre 2007)

bafien a dit:


> via vlc et un flux d'eurosport...
> 
> Pour les utiliser, cest simple, vous les ouvrez avec VLC par exemple
> 
> ...


Ouais mais c'est pas en direct


----------



## lulu74 (8 Septembre 2007)

Avec zattoo (google est ton ami) et un proxy suisse (ou d'ailleurs peut-etre mais en tt cas pas avec une ip francaise)

Tout simplemt.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Septembre 2007)

zattoo et autres du m&#234;me type  ont d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; &#233;voqu&#233;es 
Mais en plus lulu74 indique un contournement
( en passant le posteur original est aux USA, donc l'ip francaise ...)

zattoo "sectorise" la diffusion par zone, , d'ou  le besoin de passer par des proxys pour les flux dans la zone
Et c'est souvent pareil pour les autres


----------



## tri-cycle (21 Septembre 2007)

J'aimerais suivre france-Irlance depuis le canada en video.

C'est possible? Qu'elle est la marche à suivre? 

Avec le programme de PAS5AL c'est en anglais et ça bug tout le temps.

Merci de m'aider à trouver une solution... RAPIDEMENT!!!!


----------



## naas (21 Septembre 2007)

http://www.publicproxyservers.com/page1.html

c'est moi ou eurosport plante de temps en temps ?

je ne trouve pas de proxi http fran&#231;ais qui fonctionne :hein:


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Septembre 2007)

La qualit&#233; de visionnage d&#233;pend &#233;norm&#233;ment du d&#233;bit de r&#233;ception depuis le serveur multim&#233;dia, et de la puissance de l'ordinateur.

Les flux d'Eurosport saturent compl&#232;tement ma liaison ADSL, et mon petit G4 a tout juste assez de ressource pour assurer le d&#233;codage et l'affichage. Deux raisons qui font que par moment &#231;a finit par sauter chez moi.


----------



## naas (21 Septembre 2007)

Mon macbook tout neuf devrait faire l'affaire pourtant.


----------



## super-paul0 (21 Septembre 2007)

ca marche pas j'ai pas le rugby :rose:


----------



## zigouiman (29 Septembre 2007)

Et bien ça serait déjà pas mal de regarder Eurosport sur le web quitte à payer l'abonnement de 4  pour un mois, mais ça marche ni sur Safari ni sur Firefox mac : cette page demande un plugin introuvable alors que ça pourrait marcher avec Flip4Mac. Mais le plugin demandé pour Firefox n'existe que pour PC 

Y'a pas moyen de contourner ce plugin ? 

Si ça se trouve, ça marche sur Explorer (mais je ne le trouve plus nul part ce vieux truc)


----------



## zigouiman (30 Septembre 2007)

bon j'ai fait des tests, et il s'avère que le lien de test video (Eurosport News en anglais dans le code de la page) est "http://player.eurosport.fr/playlist.aspx?mode=live&id=12" et requiert un plugin "application/x-ms-wmp" et ça ne marche qu'avec Windows Media Player et pas Flip4Mac dans Quicktime ni VLC  

C'est dommage parce que le streaming payant (pour le Tour de France par ex) fonctionne parfaitement sur safari mais bon là c'est TF1, ils s'en foutent des macs.


----------



## CBi (30 Septembre 2007)

J'arrive à voir Eurosport avec Safari en direct ici


----------



## zigouiman (30 Septembre 2007)

Eurosport ne permet plus la diffusion gratuite de son streaming vidéo. Là c'est juste Eurosport News pas trop d'intérêt. 

Je serai prêt à m'abonner au streaming payant d'Eurosport (Live) si seulement ça marchait sur mac.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2007)

CBi a dit:


> J'arrive à voir Eurosport avec Safari en direct ici



J'ai essayer et voila ce que SAfari me dit  

*
Safari ne parvient pas a afficher le contenu de cette page*
Une partie du contenu de cette page requiert un module externe Internet non supporté par Safari. Il se peut que lapplication Lecteur Windows Media.app soit capable dafficher ce contenu. Voulez-vous essayer ?


Que dois-je faire avec leur proposition car j'ai deja essaye Lecteur Windows Media et ca ne donne rien


----------



## zigouiman (1 Octobre 2007)

mamoujo a dit:


> J'ai essayer et voila ce que SAfari me dit
> 
> *
> Que dois-je faire avec leur proposition car j'ai deja essaye Lecteur Windows Media et ca ne donne rien*


*

Installe Flip4Mac et tu pourras voir EurosportNews en anglais*


----------

